# Wild Leek Dilemma



## bluefd40 (Jan 2, 2013)

I found a nice patch of wild leeks (Ramps) and a few few years ago a store that used to make incredible wild leek dip with horseradish has closed,  I have not been able to find any decent recipes online to make this with horseradish or to even come close to this recipe.  Not sure what all was used but I believe garlic was part of it.  Are there any chefs that would be willing to post a good recipe for these...please!  I don't want to waste the leeks if I guess at a recipe.  Would cream cheese, worcestershire,garlic and horseradish taste good together?  Thank so much for any help


----------



## maryb (Mar 21, 2008)

I doubt it had garlic, ramps have a garlic taste to them on their own. Sour cream, chopped raw ramps, maybe a little buttermilk(or just milk) to thin it. Salt and pepper, add fresh grated horseradish to taste... never made it just thinking out loud. If you like a really thick dip no need for the milk, the veg will give off some moisture too that will thin it.


----------



## bluefd40 (Jan 2, 2013)

Sour cream sounds better to me than using cream cheese, I will give this a try, thanks for helping me


----------



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

I would probably add a bit of mayo also, not Miracle Whip, but mayo.  Almost all "dips" I make use sour cream and mayo in varying ratios.

Funny you should mention Ramps, I was just debating if I should go out and look for some today or wait a few more days.  Being from Wisconsin, we are probably a little behind you as to when things start to pop up.  I have a great location where there are more Ramps than I could ever consider picking!!!!


----------



## ed buchanan (May 29, 2006)

I agree with Pete. Many commercial dips use salad dressing namely mayo of soughts. Cream cheese would be better as a spread not a dip. If you like you could even use yogurt.


----------



## bluefd40 (Jan 2, 2013)

I look forward to these every year! I like collecting them before the leaves develop, stronger in taste.  Thank you again for the help, will be digging for more this weekend and practicing this leek dip...so excited! Love, love love these things lol


----------



## bluefd40 (Jan 2, 2013)

Thank you Ed, glad to know that as I usually don't make a lot of dips and spreads and really don't want to mess this up


----------

